# Vermont Riding?



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I just got invited to a sweet 16 party in NJ at the end of February, so I figured I might as well stay for the week and ride the east coast. The main question is if anyone knows about a forum that concentrates in the east coast. Or oder wise, does anyone have any suggestion of were should I go? I was thinking to drive to VT (someone is lending me their car for the week) and go to Okemo since thats my best chance to find some snow(coldder weather and best snow making opration), with such a lousy winter in the east coast this year. i thought of Pennsylvania but they no snow at all. any sujestions with ski resorts in that area is greatly apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Nothing going in the East right now, not worth the drive. El NoSnow. Jay peak in Vt was always a fav. Cannon mtn in NH good stuff too. Mad River Glen?! Not this year! Now that you've ski'd Colo, no point in going to Vt unless it's for the fall colors, hiking, climbing or really hairy hippy chicks (who incidentally love to be call chicks, bitches, etc) Bring your ice skates.

Hunter Mtn in NY not a bad drive from NJ, 3 hoursish. Combat skiing with coked up New Yorkers. Bring your glock. West side has nice icy moguls.


----------



## thedude1683 (May 1, 2005)

There is NO SNOW... but if you want to get it when it comes in, and you want the good terrain, you gotta go north. Stowe, VT or Jay Peak, VT.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Trust me I know there is no snow compared to the west. But there is some snow a little is worthit for me, since this is the last trip of the season I can do. I rather take my chances. I get free car and free stay half of the trip, I can save a lot of money. Plus I dont mind icy conditions, since I am actually used to them. I also know all their snow is man made. But anyway thanks for the help, ill keep looking around to find a nice resort, high elevation more posibilities of having some snow. 

Thanks guys

Talk to you later


----------



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

Not worth bringing your skis! Since I moved west, I don't even bother with the travel hassle of bringing skis to go back to visit fam, even when I can ski for free. And I even grew up skiing at Hunter. While staying in Dirty Jerse, you are better off making a trip into Manhattan, or catching some surf at the shore. Enjoy the ocean, we have the mountains out here.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

ripdam said:


> Not worth bringing your skis! Since I moved west, I don't even bother with the travel hassle of bringing skis to go back to visit fam, even when I can ski for free. And I even grew up skiing at Hunter. While staying in Dirty Jerse, you are better off making a trip into Manhattan, or catching some surf at the shore. Enjoy the ocean, we have the mountains out here.



Dude I live in Florida, Fort lauderdale I have the ocean in my back yard, I am actually tired of it. Althought the Manhattan idea its not bad, i love it there, i migth get a couple days ridding and one in the city.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Go on up to Jay Peak. You are looking at a good drive from the Dirty Jerz, but when you arrive there will be snow. Lift tickets are reasonable, they have a tram, and there is good out of bounds riding to be done. There are no other hills in the east that can claim all three of those features. Plus Jay gets a lot more snow than any other hill in the East, and many in the west. It's not cowboy powder, but it will float ya. I ski n' stayed there in December at the on mountain hotel for $150, that's including dinner and breakfast. 

They also take canadian money at par if you have any of that laying around.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

The duo of MadRiverGlen and Sugarbush are pretty nice, too. Don't know about snow this year.

I'm with the guy that says just go to NYC and party it up. Jersey is a pretty far drive from VT by Eastern standards with lots of low speed limits and population centers in the way...and nothing will make you more bitter about shitty snow than a ten hour drive to get there.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know it might be icy, I know it might not snow, and I now the conditiions are not the best, but hey thats what i got, i rather have a good time than not at all. I made reservations at killington, since its only 5 hours compared to 7:30 to jay peak, i rather be at jay peak but that atmosphere its not the best for parties, and its a large group and some dont even ski, so i have to be conciderate withthe other, i was thinking also okemo, or Pico, sugarbush is another hour drive north, i think 5 hours is more than enought to be stuck in a car driving, since im the one driving.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are planning on Killington. You'll know what I mean soon enough. Head up to Sugarbush if you can, at least they haven't dynamited their mountain into mediocrity.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

i know i heard a lot of crap about killington, the problem is that im going in president week and everything is so $$$ and the cheap hotels are all taken, its incredible. I got an acceptable hotel there and thats why decided there, but I keep my eye open for better hotels near other ski areas


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

phlyingfish said:


> Sorry to hear you are planning on Killington. You'll know what I mean soon enough. Head up to Sugarbush if you can, at least they haven't dynamited their mountain into mediocrity.


I took your word for it and found a nice hotel for less in Burlington, VT now i ave access to 6 different ski resorts near by, now I am trying to decide on which ones to go for. Thanks


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Good call dude. Burlington is a good choice becuase you have options. Plus, Killington is just retarded on President's Day Weekend. You'll be left wondering whether you are paying to ski or wait in line with a bunch of rear-entry suckas from NYC. In Burlington, you won't necessarilly be able to do apres-ski on the hill, but the bar scene up there makes up for it (Red Square is a favorite). Plus your non-skiing buds will have plenty to do. Go to Stowe if you must, Sugarbush if you want, and Jay because you have to. I know I am starting to sound like a broken record, but riding in the East does not get better than Jay Peak. Well except for a prime day up at Tucky's, but that is it. 

If there is snow in the trees, I highly recommend doing the "Dip" at Jay. Enter the Timbuktu woods, stay high on the track, head out past the boundary. If you drop straight off from the track or to skiers left a little you will end up at a road that will allow you to hitch back to the resort. Don't stray too far to skiers right in there, you'll end up in a basin off the road.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

thedude1683 said:


> There is NO SNOW... but if you want to get it when it comes in, and you want the good terrain, you gotta go north. Stowe, VT or Jay Peak, VT.


No Snow???


60 inches fell in the last 48 hours in Jay peak, 48 inches at Stowe, the week before I fly and with snow showers predicted until next Thursdays conditions look great for my trip. I guess its all about luck. I hope i get the same luck with Tahoe.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well everything went great, visited sugarbush, Jay peak and Smuggs, conditions where incredible for the east, very few icy patches and lost of powder to be found. We had a great time the bad part was that on the way to jersey had to drive for 6 hours in a almost blizard conditons, after ridding all day that was a beater. But still one of the best ridding trip ever. Thanks for the help, for those of you who helped. And for those of you who claimed there was nothing in the east, all I have to say is that the resort might be small compared to the west, but for a day worth of ridding in each theres more than plenty of terrain to cover, and some amazing views, the state of Vermont is incredible and The city of Burlington is the place to be at. Some of the best riding ever of course the conditions helped a lot for this. ONe thing to note, JAY PEAK is very very very cold, never rode in a place so cold and windy in my life.

Take care


----------

